# AFCI Breaker Lights Flashing



## fritzycat1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Just moved into a new apartment. Opened the electrical panel and noticed there are three AFCI breakers. Both the ARC FAULT and GND lights are constantly flashing on all 3. Is that normal? I can't seem to find any information about these breakers that references flashing/blinking indicator lights.

The breakers are Siemens Type QAF2. See attached photo.

I haven't tried pushing the 'Test' button yet.


----------



## fritzycat1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a brief video:
https://photos.google.com/u/1/photo/AF1QipNimKEzz6GN_FFoYKa-LWFZ1-_qPI5dGQlqtCcj


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

- Trip indicators provide a valuable analysis tool to help electricians pinpoint the type of trip.
■ The LED indications will appear for 5 seconds each time the AFCI is turned “ON” up to 30 days after the last trip.
■ One LED will be illuminated if the last trip was a result of an arcing fault.
■ Two LEDs will be illuminated if the last trip was a result of an arcing fault to ground.
■ No indication will be displayed if the AFCI trips as a result of an overcurrent condition.
■ This last known trip indication can also be cleared from memory to assist with verifying resolution of the problem.


The last known trip condition can cleared by the
following process:
1. Turn the AFCI to the “OFF” position.
2. Press and hold Push-to-Test (PTT) button(s).
3. Turn the AFCI to the “ON” position.
4. Release PTT button(s) within 3 seconds.


----------

